# Spiders and Smoke



## Shagrath666 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was just wondering to myself, how does cigarette smoke affect tarantulas. I was wondering because i recently decided it was time to quit smoking for my own benefits, and i am curious to know how it affected my Ts being in the same room that i smoke in. I know it's a no no to smoke around animals, and its not like i blew smoke into the container. I also burn a lot of incense in my room w/ my Ts as well. I do know that Ts have reletively low oxygen demands and they dont actively breath, but more a passive absorbtion over the book lungs (correct me if i'm wrong). Please no responses to the tune of "can i get my T high" i am strictly curious about smoke effects in general.


----------



## Sooner (Oct 11, 2008)

I garden as well as keeping tarantulas.  A very effective pesticide is to take cigarette butts (I don't smoke) and some soap and let it soak over night.

You will now have a nicotine spray that will kill almost all invertebrates on contact.

It's not the smoke I'm worried about in your Ts room...


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 11, 2008)

Sooner said:


> It's not the smoke I'm worried about in your Ts room...


I dont follow??:?


----------



## US Arachnids (Oct 11, 2008)

Sooner said:


> I garden as well as keeping tarantulas.  A very effective pesticide is to take cigarette butts (I don't smoke) and some soap and let it soak over night.
> 
> You will now have a nicotine tea that will kill almost all invertebrates on contact.
> 
> It's not the smoke I'm worried about in your Ts room...


yeah I dont get what your saying either:?


----------



## Sooner (Oct 11, 2008)

It's more of the nicotine that will be harmful to your spider than the actual smoke particles (carbon) since when you light up, you vaporize the nicotine.

The smoke particles can be an irritation to your T's though.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 11, 2008)

ah, that clarifies it nicely thanks


----------



## blazetown (Oct 11, 2008)

you can kill anything with nicotene.


----------



## Nightshade (Oct 11, 2008)

I once had an A. avic sling who ran all over my hands and arms, but when my then boyfriend tried to handle it it wouldn't go near him. Maybe it was repelled because his hand had just held a cigarette.
Or maybe it just only liked me.


----------



## Le Wasp (Oct 12, 2008)

Now there's a reason for quitting you don't hear everyday


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 12, 2008)

Le Wasp said:


> Now there's a reason for quitting you don't hear everyday


Thats what i'm tellin myself "I'm doing this for my Reptiles/Tarantulas (and me)" i also am spending my cig money on either and OBT or H. lividum. It's a win win, no cancer, and more Tarantulas


----------



## Paramite (Oct 12, 2008)

I smoke in my kitchen and it doesn't have any effects on my tarantulas.


----------



## testdasi (Oct 12, 2008)

Nicotine is one of nature most potent insecticides. So you should only smoke at least one room away from the T's room, just to be safe. It's like you should only smoke at least one room away from a room with children in it.


----------



## Sooner (Oct 12, 2008)

Let me put this into perspective for you:

Pure nicotine alone is more toxic than the same amount of cocaine.

Let say the average person is 150 pounds.  Pure nicotine has a lethal dose of 1 mg per kilograms.  150 pounds is 68 kilograms.  To kill a 150 adult human, you need 68 mg (and that is the higher end, it's actually 40-60 mg)

68 mg = 0.002 OUNCES.  It only takes 0.002 ounces of nicotine injected into your bloodstream to kill you.

Now when you smoke cigarettes, most of the nicotine is vaporized away (which is bad for your pets).  But let say you can absorb ALL of the nicotine in a cigarette.  If you can do that, it only takes TWO cigarettes to kill you.

Now, I'm not condoning or condemning marijuana but here's another perspective taken from papers.  To kill a 154 pound human, he would have to eat 46 pounds of 1% marijuana.


----------



## HcUnderoath (Oct 12, 2008)

you could always just switch to dipping, no lung cancer, smoke or quitting.

also i heard it takes some 300 smoked blunts to kill some1, not sure if its true or not, just thought i would share


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 12, 2008)

Sooner said:


> Now, I'm not condoning or condemning marijuana but here's another perspective taken from papers.  To kill a 154 pound human, he would have to eat 46 pounds of 1% marijuana.


further perspective, that makes 1.533 lbs of quality fed grown medicinal (30%), but since arachnids do not have THC receptors it is irrelevant to the tarantula. The nicotine factoids surprise me though. I always thought that the CO and cyanide in cigs were worse, i thought that would have a more adverse effect on the spider than nicotine. im further glad i am quitting


----------



## Lennie Collins (Oct 12, 2008)

Nicotine, Nicotine...your tarantulas need air that is clean!


----------



## blazetown (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol by the way if anyone is curious I smoke things that arent cigarettes around my spiders and it hasn't shown any ill effects.


----------



## Paramite (Oct 13, 2008)

blazetown said:


> Lol by the way if anyone is curious I smoke things that arent cigarettes around my spiders and it hasn't shown any ill effects.


Yeah, I've also done that.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 13, 2008)

yea, none of my animals ever showed anything bad, only me with a cough you can hear a block away.


----------



## Suzjohnson (Oct 13, 2008)

If you've ever washed the walls in the home of a smoker you know that there is a lot of smoke residue on the walls, windows, curtains, etc.  Even though the accumulation might be miniscule, I would encourage anyone not to smoke around their Ts.


----------



## Sooner (Oct 13, 2008)

For those that smoke but don't smoke cigarettes, the active compound shouldn't affect tarantulas.  However, the smoke particles probably will...so get a vaporizer.  Not that I condone or condemn anything, I study microbiology and botany...but from papers I read...it has antitumor properties.

For some reason when it binds to cannabinoid receptors on tumor cells, it turns off production of a protein called survivin.  Survivin is used by tumor cells to stay alive so it basically inhibits its growth.  Anyways, sorry for the off topic spiel.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sooner said:


> For those that smoke but don't smoke cigarettes, the active compound shouldn't affect tarantulas.  However, the smoke particles probably will...so get a vaporizer.  Not that I condone or condemn anything, I study microbiology and botany...but from papers I read...it has antitumor properties.
> 
> For some reason when it binds to cannabinoid receptors on tumor cells, it turns off production of a protein called survivin.  Survivin is used by tumor cells to stay alive so it basically inhibits its growth.  Anyways, sorry for the off topic spiel.


1. vaporizors are a good idea, its better for you and better for the animals, its what they give cancer patients to use
2. a recent harvard study showed at least in mice the use of cannabinoids REDUCES tumor size in certain forms of argressive lung cancer that dont respond to chemo. i'll have to take some time to find the article but it is readily available online. I used to believe this was impossible but a friend showed me the reseach, it is as close to conclusive as you can get

so, that kind of smoke should have no effect on the animal or tarantuala besides the obvious carbon particles physically accumulating, so no chemical effects. In some cases it may be benificial. As for cig smoke, i think we can all agree it sucks period


----------



## Paramite (Oct 13, 2008)

I only smoke "that wich isn't tobacco" with vaporizer.

Edit: By the way, it's interesting how much more open minded attitude americans have towards this subject. We, finnish are usually pretty tolerant (even more than americans) but when it comes to this... We are basicly being lied about it.

But then again, most of the young finnish people are drunks... When you go to drink few beers, we'll drink atleast 12 BEFORE going to a bar. 

Cultural things.


----------



## cjm1991 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have always wondered this myself sense I smoke and I have had a few pretty unexplainable deaths but who knows?


----------



## Sooner (Oct 13, 2008)

Paramite said:


> I only smoke "that wich isn't tobacco" with vaporizer.
> 
> Edit: By the way, it's interesting how much more open minded attitude americans have towards this subject. We, finnish are usually pretty tolerant (even more than americans) but when it comes to this... We are basicly being lied about it.
> 
> ...


I thought Europe was more tolerant than the States...  Some of your unexplained T deaths can be attributed to nicotine build up especially if you don't wash your hands afterwards.


----------



## Paramite (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, some countries, but we'll probably be the last one where they legalize it for medical use.


----------



## jb7741 (Oct 13, 2008)

HcUnderoath said:


> also i heard it takes some 300 smoked blunts to kill some1, not sure if its true or not, just thought i would share



Only problem is after that much you would be eating the crickets with the T's.
Darn munchies.


----------



## crpy (Oct 13, 2008)

Paramite said:


> I only smoke "that wich isn't tobacco" with vaporizer.
> 
> Edit: By the way, it's interesting how much more open minded attitude americans have towards this subject. We, finnish are usually pretty tolerant (even more than americans) but when it comes to this... We are basicly being lied about it.
> 
> ...


I used to have a finnish friend, we asked him to come to lunch with us, he drank 6 beers at lunch lol.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 13, 2008)

blazetown said:


> Lol by the way if anyone is curious I smoke things that arent cigarettes around my spiders and it hasn't shown any ill effects.


No, not "Blazetown".  lol.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 13, 2008)

*Ts love meth?*

;lmrf'sl;kmv';les

--the nature boy


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok, maybe not.  It's good to hear they're cool with other stuff, though.

--the nature boy


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 13, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> ;lmrf'sl;kmv';les
> 
> --the nature boy


i fed my T some meth, and i wonder why he wont come down from the ceiling and screaming about his babies. at least he is doing better than the scorpion that got into the coke, all i ever see of that is a little yellow blur zooming around the house. hahaha j/k


----------



## blazetown (Oct 14, 2008)

hahahahaha.....the crazy thing I find about the states is that I hear meth is more prevalent than "that which is not tobacco"....I guess Canada is green city though lol.


----------



## crpy (Oct 14, 2008)

blazetown said:


> hahahahaha.....the crazy thing I find about the states is that I hear meth is more prevalent than "that which is not tobacco"....I guess Canada is green city though lol.


In Germany I passed fields of "green", no lie, you'd be in heaven there blaze, lol


----------



## Paramite (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, they legalized it in Berlin few years ago.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 14, 2008)

crpy said:


> In Germany I passed fields of "green", no lie, you'd be in heaven there blaze, lol


in amsterdam for those who believe it is "blazetown" you may be suprised to hear only around 14% smoke that which is not tobacco but around 49% smoke in america, just a little stat i heard, dont know if its valid but it sure shows the forbidden fruit aspect.
But i live in wisconsin, the meth capital of the US, those people are funny and sad at the same time, i sure hope none of them own Ts, they would get sold for drugs. Honestly i had a meth addict come into my pet store and hold me at gun point for 4 BETTA FISH!!!! no lie, thas all he took no money product, just bettas!! lol


----------



## crpy (Oct 14, 2008)

Shagrath666 said:


> in amsterdam for those who believe it is "blazetown" you may be suprised to hear only around 14% smoke that which is not tobacco but around 49% smoke in america, just a little stat i heard, dont know if its valid but it sure shows the forbidden fruit aspect.
> But i live in wisconsin, the meth capital of the US, those people are funny and sad at the same time, i sure hope none of them own Ts, they would get sold for drugs. Honestly i had a meth addict come into my pet store and hold me at gun point for 4 BETTA FISH!!!! no lie, thas all he took no money product, just bettas!! lol


holy cwap, yeah meth, wt frick


----------



## Paramite (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, Amsterdam proves that their system works better than criminalizing.


----------



## the nature boy (Oct 14, 2008)

Shagrath666 said:


> in amsterdam for those who believe it is "blazetown" you may be suprised to hear only around 14% smoke that which is not tobacco but around 49% smoke in america,


I don't buy 49% of the population of America smoking that which isn't tobacco.  For one, we'd hear a lot more clamoring to legalize it were that the case.

--the nature boy


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 14, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> I don't buy 49% of the population of America smoking that which isn't tobacco.  For one, we'd hear a lot more clamoring to legalize it were that the case.
> 
> --the nature boy


ur probubly right, i got it off some web site, and people make thier own stats all the time, remember 1. stats mean nothing to the individual 2. 75% of stats are BS lol;P


----------



## Sooner (Oct 14, 2008)

Speaking of stats, bread is dangerously evil.

As of now, 100% of all people who have eaten bread have died or will die.

But it is also necessary since 100% of people who don't eat bread will also die or have died...;P


----------



## crpy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sooner said:


> Speaking of stats, bread is dangerously evil.
> 
> As of now, 100% of all people who have eaten bread have died or will die.
> 
> But it is also necessary since 100% of people who don't eat bread will also die or have died...;P


ppffttt.......


----------



## blazetown (Oct 14, 2008)

Hahahaha. Yeah I've heard from my buddy who is actually from Amsterdam that the whole "weed" thing is a tourism thing there.


----------



## Shagrath666 (Oct 14, 2008)

however wonderful this discussion is i think at the point where T's were left out in the posts it got a little "burned out". very enlightening though it may be it has gotten off topic. my final word it, smoke sucks for the tarantula. yay


----------

